# 90718 - Does anyone know



## amylmor72 (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone know what code is replacing 90718?
Thanks!


----------



## kesposito (Jul 18, 2012)

It appears that all NDCs that were billable under 90718 are all now labeled preservative free so 90714 should be used instead.


----------

